# Kune Kune Pigs



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

My sister is getting one soon,cant believe she is,anyone on here got one? :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kune Kune pigs are fab! Highly intelligent, trainable, love interacting with their owners. But I would not personally just get one, I would go for two.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Have to agree with Colin I'm afraid!
I was offered various Kune Kune pigs through the Summer of last year, all past pets, people soon got PO'd with things getting knocked over/being used as an arse scratch/being eaten/being rootled, cupboards/cabinets being opened and the contents being pulled out and often times eaten, the garden being wrecked, the constant (literally) demand of attention, etc. If it wasn't for the fact *none* of them were in a pair, I'd have taken some of them, but due to the stupid pet sterotype Pigs now have they were all lone Pigs. 
House pets with no other Pigs just isn't suitable unfortunately. Not to mention the fact they get pretty big despite being 'mini' Pigs. lol


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I dont personally have any but at my college we keep and breeding about 10 of these awesome pigs! :flrt:

They are highly intelligence, I am currently doing my final year project on the girlies! 

some of them love their bellies being scratched and will roll over for you to do so, 

Students have also trained some of them, half of the group can sit when you tell them to and one little man can lay down and give hoof :2thumb:

Kune Kunes get pretty big though! or maybe thats just our lot :blush:


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

A couple that hire sunbeds from us have one, a big big BIG boy... he thinks he's a dog tho, as they have 5 large labradoodles, and he has been brought up with them. So although he is the only pig, it seems to work for them )


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awww cute.

I can image they are very intelligent, I had never heard of them before so googled and looks like they get quite large.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xvickyx said:


> Awww cute.
> 
> I can image they are very intelligent, I had never heard of them before so googled and looks like they get quite large.


Pigs are shown to be more intelligent then Dogs. :2thumb:
Kune Kune's can easily grow up to about 30" at the shoulders, also. Not quite the mini Pigs people expect! :whistling2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

my aunty used to keep to old sows (she rescued them after theyd been used as intensive breeders) a kune kune an a saddle back, cant remember how old they were but the saddle back was going grey. they were ace pigs, the kune kune used to try an knock you over so she could lie on your legs to have her back scratched (she didnt mean any harm but fair scary till you got used to her and just started sitting down wen she came near :lol2


----------



## seosamh (Sep 17, 2009)

I looked at these once. I very excitedly drove a long long way to meet a couple. They're very nice, charming. Very much like rough looking Labradors with less offensive poo. We decided "no" at that time as we already have labs! Definitely not household pets unless you live in a shed. Would ruin the garden in about a minute, they do root about, and do not leave a lovely sheep-grazed smooth lawn (as I imagined.) If you want pigs (never one) they're a good choice. Tasty too I believe.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I thought I would show you some pictures from the pigs at college :flrt:










Portia


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

aww so cute :flrt: piglets are the cutest things ever :2thumb:


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yep, I have 2! As already said, I find it's better too have 2, rather than one, as they love too interact. I think ours are cross breeds though, the mother of ours was huge, and ours are now about 3 years old, and still very small. Nonetheless, there amazing, and they are very integillent, oh and mischevious!


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

cool pets! Can they be trained like a dog?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

my friend has two Miniature Kune Kune pigs both are bores they are lovely but brtu cheeky. pretty loud too when not fed immidiatly :lol2:

at the farm i am at there are two normal kune kune pigs they are SO over weight and in poor condition its awful ihave complained so many times but dont seem to care, they are fed sow rolls and all the left over food from the refectory! they have to walk though 1-2 feet of wet mud of which went over my wellies and was so hard to walk though, they have to walk though it to get into their beds and to get water its horid!:censor: they should be moved to a stable and pen untill weather dries up, which wont be untill may time when the ground is harder!
anoys me so much! just had to tell you all 

but atleast my friends two pigs are in great condition.


----------



## brynley (Nov 18, 2009)

*>??*

Do you need some sort of licence to keep these ??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

brynley said:


> Do you need some sort of licence to keep these ??


 
Yes, read this


http://www.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm/farmanimal/movements/pigs/documents/new_owner_guide.pdf


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Carolanster said:


> cool pets! Can they be trained like a dog?


In what way?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Carolanster said:


> cool pets! Can they be trained like a dog?


Yes, I have seen pigs trained to sit, lie down, walk to heel, fetch, play football, push buttons, etc etc. Amazingly intelligent animals!


----------

